# Marketplace



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi,

I can view the marketplace, but I cannot post in there to reply to people's threads - however I was able to post my thread yet I cannot reply to it.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, For Sale posts, cannot be replied to. Lots of negative posts/comments when replys were allowed.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Hoggy that makes sense now, how do I bump my own for sale thread up?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Copy/Paste & post again.
Hoggy.


----------

